# Biting beagle puppy- nothing will stop her



## qlr (Nov 6, 2009)

We have tried everything to get our Beagle puppy to stop biting. She has every chew toy, bone, ball, kong ball, towel, sock etc. We have tried a rattle can, water gun, holding her mouth, crying like a puppy, making her bite her paw and ear, holding her down, and other stuff I didnt list. EVERYTHING! My hands look I used a thorn bush for a punching bag, she draws blood and sliced my ear open. I have had lots of dogs through my life and never had this problem. She gets more than enough exercise and outdoor time in our huge backyard, she socializes with other dogs I dont know what to do. It usually occurs right after a nap and in the evening time when she goes crazy.
HELP.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Have you chosen one method and been consistent with it for a period of time? The "yelping" has worked for me with both of my dogs, though with Aria it took several weeks for her to "get it", whereas Corona figured it out within a few days.


----------



## NeoBodhi (Sep 23, 2009)

You are not alone, I am going through a very similar situation with my puppy.

Here is the link to the Sticky post on the subject:

http://www.dogforums.com/19-first-time-dog-owner/8377-bite-stops-here.html

Here is a link to my post regarding the same issue:

http://www.dogforums.com/19-first-time-dog-owner/63688-i-really-want-my.html

Here is another link from someone else experiencing the same thing:

http://www.dogforums.com/19-first-time-dog-owner/59990-teaching-pup-bite-inhibition.html

That is the best I can do. I feel for you, believe me! It is like for every scratch or bite on my hands and arms that heals I get two more.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

I always want to know when these puppies were removed from their litters. Puppies removed from the littermates before 7 weeks, or who had no littermates, can have issues with bite inhibition, among other things, so I always wonder.


----------



## NeoBodhi (Sep 23, 2009)

RedyreRottweilers said:


> I always want to know when these puppies were removed from their litters. Puppies removed from the littermates before 7 weeks, or who had no littermates, can have issues with bite inhibition, among other things, so I always wonder.


I had my puppy for one day at 6 weeks and he went back to his mom for another two weeks.


----------



## Westhighlander (Sep 28, 2007)

Dog bites, owner gets all mad, yells at dog sprays water at dog, etc. Dog gets what they wanted, owner attention. Break the chain by being smarter than your dog.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

RedyreRottweilers said:


> I always want to know when these puppies were removed from their litters. Puppies removed from the littermates before 7 weeks, or who had no littermates, can have issues with bite inhibition, among other things, so I always wonder.


I wonder, too. Smalls was found as a stray at 5 weeks old and she was a nasty biter and we really struggled with getting her to stop. 

OP, I would stick with a single method, and that method would be yelping and ignoring. If your pup bites, yelp, walk away, and ignore her. If she comes nipping at your legs or continuing the biting, leave the room entirely. And I know I recommended this odd method in one thread, but when Smalls was a baby she was nasty biter and none of this stopped her, until I started sitting out of her reach. She'd bite, I'd yelp, and sit on the counter and ignore her. Something about seeing me, but not being able to continue biting/playing/etc. stopped her.


----------



## NeoBodhi (Sep 23, 2009)

Westhighlander said:


> Dog bites, owner gets all mad, yells at dog sprays water at dog, etc. Dog gets what they wanted, owner attention. Break the chain by being smarter than your dog.


In this case, where is sounds like the owner has tried just about everything, what would you recommend the owner do to be smarter than the dog?


----------



## qlr (Nov 6, 2009)

we got her at 12 weeks

Everything was consistent and progressed to the next thing. We would try new things everyday and she basically ignores what we were doing so we moved on. I just tried putting her in her kennel with the towels over it and left the room till she stopped crying and calmed down. When I came back she was ok for about 5 minutes and then got amped up again and started biting again.


----------



## Westhighlander (Sep 28, 2007)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> OP, I would stick with a single method, and that method would be yelping and ignoring. If your pup bites, yelp, walk away, and ignore her. If she comes nipping at your legs or continuing the biting, leave the room entirely. And I know I recommended this odd method in one thread, but when Smalls was a baby she was nasty biter and none of this stopped her, until I started sitting out of her reach. She'd bite, I'd yelp, and sit on the counter and ignore her. Something about seeing me, but not being able to continue biting/playing/etc. stopped her.





NeoBodhi said:


> In this case, where is sounds like the owner has tried just about everything, what would you recommend the owner do to be smarter than the dog?


Good Advice from WordsBest


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

Another strong supporter of the yelp and leave technique. Once won't do. I once read in my news letter that it takes a 100 times. I though this lady doesn't know what she is talking about. I rechecked it and she actually said hundreds of times. Biting is what puppies do with their littermates. They learn not to bite too hard. Not biting at all is a difficult concept for puppies to understand. What is with these people? Some puppies are much more difficult that others. I, and the lady writing the newsletter, have extensive experience with Labs specifically bred to be strong willed. When you take a puppy out in public, you hate to say yes when asked ''Does that dog bite?''. I once found my self explaining to a mother that her baby was crying because I frightened it when I scolded my puppy for biting it. I was saying how hard it is to teach a puppy not to bite. She said ''I'm having trouble with Corey too.'' 

So yes, a zero tolerance for biting will eventually stop it. Remember, intermittent reinforcement is a powerful training tool. The puppy that gets to bite once in a while or some people, will never quit.


----------



## Kay Weber (Oct 21, 2009)

Try petting her when she's calm - like asleep or laying around outside, etc. You stay calm too - everything nice and calm.

Keep it up until she starts getting excited and/or starts biting... then stop immediately, tell her "no" and leave her alone. Be consistent and she'll learn that kind of behavior gets no attention from you.

Attention from you is what she wants right - and how she gets it is by being calm.


----------

